# A+ Slingshot ? for Perry



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK = with standard bands (what was it you said they were?) on a PS1, you reccomend the 44 cal lead, my question is how light weight of ammo could be shot with these bands without damage to them, 5/16 steel ??? Glass marbles???Clay balls????, I know I shoot many things as do other folk, and just what do you think would be the lightest shootable,in grains or ounces, with the stock PS1 bands-I think you said some kind of gum rubber?? Thanks


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Friend,
My Original Bands are a form of natural latex rubber called Pale Crepe. The lightest ammo I have shot in them would be 3/8" steelies. They weight 1 oz. each. A standard cateye marble weights about 2 ounces. I have shot tons of 3/8" steel and marbles with them for a long time.

I think these would be my lightest recommendation for extended band life. 
To be honest though, you can shoot anything, but eventually as it gets lighter it's like dry firing a bow. In a slingshots case it's the rubber that suffers instead of the bow limb, but if you're having fun shooting "chinaberries" or dried peas go ahead and shoot em, but you will need new bands more often.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you have anymore questions. 
All the Best,
Perry

EDIT 9/1/2001 --- PLEASE NOTE...I just weighted this with my new mail scale----3/8" steel and standard marbles are the same weight....1 oz. -- Perry


----------

